# Does anyone know what thread size Gold Tip inserts are?



## BuckFever200 (Jun 30, 2007)

8-32. Are you sure you mean thread size though, and not outside diameter (O.D.)? The AMO (Archery Manufacturers and Merchants Organization) standard is 8-32 across the industry. The two numbers can look confusingly similar however, when arrow manufacturers express an arrow's O.D. in fractions of an inch like 9/32, 27/64, etc. But the thread size will always be the same, 8-32, for any AMO standard inserts, broadheads, etc.

If you were looking for the O.D. of the GT 3555 shafts (which can matter when choosing BH's and the reason some companies make "broadhead adapter rings" to taper from a BH to a smaller diameter arrow shaft) then they are .293" for black, .296" for camo.

That's probably more information than you were looking for, but I'd always rather be long on info than short. :darkbeer:


----------



## BuckFever200 (Jun 30, 2007)

And in case you were curious, AMO Standards:
http://www.archerysearch.com/publications/AmoStandards.pdf


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

BuckFever200 said:


> 8-32. Are you sure you mean thread size though, and not outside diameter (O.D.)?
> That's probably more information than you were looking for, but I'd always rather be long on info than short. :darkbeer:


I thought I meant the insert thread size. In other words, what thread size on a field tip should I buy? 8-32 sounds good to me but there are a quite a few different sizes on ebay. Never enough info! Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/125-GRAIN-FIELD...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/75-GRAIN-FIELD-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/125-GRAIN-CROSS...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

All those will have the same thread size. The difference they state is outer diameter, which is based on arrow OD.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Dave V said:


> All those will have the same thread size. The difference they state is outer diameter, which is based on arrow OD.


Thank you and BuckFever200 for the help.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

.246 gold tips insert i think


----------

